# Momma got an after Christmas gift.....



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Benelli M2
I really needed it..... I mean really needed her to have it:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm, appears to me she's giving you the double flip-off, wonder why.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great...thanks!!! Send em to school, buy em books, and they still can't post pics right!!!!! Geeeeezzzzzzz Now I have a crick in my neck! 

By the way, those are the best kinda gifts!!!! Dual purpose gifts!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Great...thanks!!! Send em to school, buy em books, and they still can't post pics right!!!!! Geeeeezzzzzzz Now I have a crick in my neck!



Here ya go brother 












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

I bet that's just what she's been wanting.....should have got her a "you better redneckognize" short....lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, I can't figure it out with my iPad... And I'm to lazy to get up and get a laptop...
Thanks Joel!
Strawberry! I'm gonna kill Strawberry!!
And yes she figured me out pretty quick... Those are the birds...


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Was that gift like, getting your wife a tool set or lawn mower for Christmas? You buy it for her, but you use it


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i got mine another zeiss diavari for x mas! just what she always wanted.. :thumbsup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

At least she is smiling while doing the dual flipping!!


----------



## pierfishallday (Aug 20, 2012)

I got mine a glock22 for Xmas. She wasn't too thrilled until I took her to the range to shoot it, now she wants me to get one for well.....me.


----------

